
Redefining the Architecture of Memory - New York Times - brett
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/11/technology/11storage.html?em&ex=1189656000&en=b645d89ec5cae691&ei=5087%0A
======
brett
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=53326>

Again with the non-unique times urls. This should be killed if it gets noticed
before it falls off the new page.

